
EFF to Supreme Court: Trademarks Are Not Government Speech - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/12/eff-supreme-court-trademarks-are-not-government-speech
======
dvdhnt
Sometimes a headline makes me go "well, duh" and I wonder why it would need to
be said at all.

So, it makes me sad when a well-intentioned organization has to spend its time
arguing something so overtly obvious, at least to me, rather than handling the
fringe cases that need more attention.

